# Cpt Code 64623



## tauros0427 (Oct 5, 2010)

For Radiofrequency I have been billing 64622 and 64623 with 77003.  Health New England has been rejecting the 64623 lately.  Is anyone else having this problem?  I have started billing it with the 77002.


----------



## christinnagle (Nov 17, 2010)

*CPT code 64623*

Pain management has been hit hard from all directions this year. 64623 is sometimes considered Experimental by the ins carriers for sacral related treatment. Was this treatment for the RFA SI or sacral branches?


----------

